# new member from Delisle,SK



## Colten Edwards (Nov 25, 2017)

New member, just found this forum. 
I'm not a great machinist, since I am very new to this. I currently have a bandsaw and a KC20-VS milling machine from King to work with metal. Wood on the other hand, I have a full shop including a 4x8 CNC router I put together with parts from CNCrouterparts.com and a couple of places in Canada. Also recently finished a delta 3d printer with 1m uprights and a 340mm diameter bed. Looking to purchase a small lathe soon though. Something like the 12x28 PM would be great if I can arrange it. I like the idea of having a power crossfeed and I believe the King Industrial 10x22 doesn't have it. I won't consider a BB.

I am part of the way through converting the KC20VS to CNC. I would like to get some ball screws first before I finish it though.. So, right now I'm looking at creating a arduino program which will accept push button for/rev control, rotary speed and possibly a endstop function to control the X axis on my mill. Save my arm from all the cranking.

current project is to create a couple of milling vice attachment's for the small machinist vice I have that has never been installed. I'm using a large palmgren currently but sometimes could use a smaller one on the table. I'm using a 3/4" accusize tools indexable R8 facing tool for the finish.


----------



## Janger (Nov 26, 2017)

Welcome aboard Colten! Your first post got stuck in the moderation queue - sorry about that. It might take a couple more posts by to clear it up completely.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 26, 2017)

Welcome Colten.


----------



## Colten Edwards (Nov 26, 2017)

I figured that was going to happen, but that's ok. While looking about this site, I found another site which I checked out last nite. Someone there from Australia had created a arduino program for controlling a indexer. one of the least used as in not at all functions is to control a linear axis. aka power feed on a mill   So  today I'm looking to see if I have enough parts and pieces to create at least a major portion of this. Only thing missing are 5 push button switches, and then I'll have a power feed.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 26, 2017)

Arduino rocks.  I love tinkering with those little boards.


----------



## Colten Edwards (Nov 26, 2017)

my choice right now is to wait for the UNO I ordered or use one of the 16mhz pro's or possibly the 20mhz 32bit TAU I have kicking around.. for now I'll try a pro and see what it can do. My mill already has a X axis stepper attached and I have 3 DM542 drivers. You can never have too much fun in the shop!


----------



## Janger (Nov 26, 2017)

Colten Edwards said:


> I figured that was going to happen, but that's ok. While looking about this site, I found another site which I checked out last nite. Someone there from Australia had created a arduino program for controlling a indexer. one of the least used as in not at all functions is to control a linear axis. aka power feed on a mill   So  today I'm looking to see if I have enough parts and pieces to create at least a major portion of this. Only thing missing are 5 push button switches, and then I'll have a power feed.



ok I'd like to look at that. Post a link?


----------



## Colten Edwards (Nov 26, 2017)

hopefully I don't get banned..

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=24118
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=25091

two threads both by the same person. one got too long, so he created a new one. v10 is the latest software version from spring 2016


----------



## Johnwa (Nov 27, 2017)

Welcome Colton.
I built this indexer.  I like the keypad interface.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=26744


I’m waiting for parts so I can build a spindle for it. 

John (tjwal on HMEM)


----------



## PeterT (Nov 27, 2017)

That's cool John. I remember seeing that post on HMEM. Are you putting yours on a similar 5C collet indexer or is it for a rotary table?
I specifically remember this picture wondering what the dead weight was for - testing  motor strength or some kind of anti backlash rigging experiment?
In general how do you program those things for backlash? For example does rotate beyond a user input angle & then approach the target  from the same direction to relieve backlash?


----------



## Johnwa (Nov 27, 2017)

IIRC the weight was to take up backlash.  He has a worm drive off the stepper and then a further belt drive.  I’m planning on just a belt drive and will lock the spindle before the cut.  With timing belts there shouldn’t be any appreciable backlash.  In general though you approach from one direction so backlash is always the same.

I’ll likely do the 5c indexer first since I have a spin index and a fairly complete set of collets.  I also have a MT 2 spindle that’s been looking for a project.  I’m waiting for belts and pulleys from China.


----------

